# ترنيمة ( بطل انا ) اللى بتيجى على قناة Ctv صوتها رااااااااااااااااائع و كلامها معزى



## jjjjo (16 يونيو 2008)

بطل انا لانى فيك بحتمى 
بطل انا علشان فى حضنك برتمى ​
*ترنيمة - بطل أنا - من قناة ctv​*


----------



## rammrommm (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ( بطل انا ) اللى بتيجى على قناة Ctv صوتها رااااااااااااااااائع و كلامها معزى*

*thanks a lot ya gamel​*


----------



## jjjjo (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يابشا


----------



## fns (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ( بطل انا ) اللى بتيجى على قناة Ctv صوتها رااااااااااااااااائع و كلامها معزى*

شكرا كتير على تعبك يا باشا


----------



## نينت (25 أغسطس 2008)

الترنيمة حلوة قوى يا ريت تنزلوا بقية الترانيم اللى بتيجى على قناة ctv


----------



## emy (25 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوه اوى الترنيمه دى *
*انا بحبها *
*مرسى كتير *​


----------



## bnt elra3y (25 أغسطس 2008)

_اولا ميرسي جدا للترنيمة ياجو 
ثانيا انت عارف انى كنت لسة بقول ياريت الاقيها فى جزء الترانيم بجد شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى_


----------



## gogoooo (19 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييير


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

اللينك لايعمل ​


----------



## cobcob (19 يونيو 2009)

*تم تعديل اللينك​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## هيمو (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا

روووعه للغايه

الرب معاكم​​


----------

